# Ladezeiten überbrücken...



## Feldhofe (10. Januar 2002)

Hi, hab schon wieder eine Frage... 

Und zwar habe ich einen Frame auf meiner Seite, der immer etwas länger lädt. Das ist unschön, da ist der noch ne ganze Zeit grau und alles andere ist schon schön bunt... 

Kann man irgendwie die Ladezeit überbrücken, daß meinetwegen während der Ladezeit da auch die hintergrundfrabe dunkelblau (mit Hintergrundgrafik) gezeigt wird??

Gruß
Feldhofe


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (10. Januar 2002)

hi,
jetzt benutzte mal die suchfunktion des boards und suche nach nem preloader


----------

